

Bill Nye Blasts Todd Akin, Challenges ‘Fucking Idiot’ to Debate - jconley
http://dailycurrant.com/2012/08/30/bill-nye-blasts-todd-akin-challenges-debate/

======
ben1040
This is a fake story from a satire newspaper.

<http://dailycurrant.com/about/>

Q. Are your newstories real? A. No. Our stories are purely fictional. However
they are meant to address real-world issues though satire and often refer and
link to real events happening in the world

